# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  خــــــــــــــــم الرماد سمك ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا شباب عاوزين لينا قعدة كدة قبل رمضان نجمع فيها اكبر عدد من الاعضاء ..
وبقترح تكـــــــــــــــــون فى جبل الاولياء لزوم السمك وكدة .. 
طبعاً عجبكو ح يقوم بالواجب وزيادة .. يلا منتظرين رايكم ..

شتلة :
عجبكــــــــــــــــــــــــو متبرع بقفة سمك وانتو تموا الباقى 
ولا شنــــــــــــــــــــــــــو يا عجبكو ....؟؟؟:ANSmile24:
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا مناوى بلاش زوغانات المرة دى جهز روحك ..
احلى حاجة حتكون فى الرحلة دى انو مافى (عصابات امفتفت والمرارة )
*

----------


## عجبكو

*افوووووووووو ده كلامك انا جاهز يا حلوين اكدوا الوقت و كترو الشير بس و تعالو علينا جاي ههههههههههه

تخريمة جادة 

شنو يا عمك ادمنتوا الرحلات خلاص ولا شنو هههههههههههه 
*

----------


## jafaros

*طبعا كالعادة  انا معفي من الشير  ......... مع تحيات القرصان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


شتلة :
عجبكــــــــــــــــــــــــو متبرع بقفة سمك وانتو تموا الباقى 
ولا شنــــــــــــــــــــــــــو يا عجبكو ....؟؟؟:ANSmile24:





ده  كلامك دي القفة من هسي جاهزة :mo13:


*

----------


## ودكمبال

*والله فكره ممتازه ياميدو , معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

طبعا كالعادة  انا معفي من الشير  ......... مع تحيات القرصان





طوااااااااااالى يا جافروز  معفى ؟؟ انت اصلك دواء منقذ للحياة ؟؟ 

يازول كفاية الرحلة الفاتت ادفع ساى .. قال معفى قال ...
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					



ده  كلامك دي القفة من هسي جاهزة :mo13:







هووووووووووى يا عجبكو اسى عليك الله قفيفتك  دى كان لموا فيها (عظمة وعزو ) ما بجيبوا خبرها ..؟؟
كبــــــــــــــــر الحجم وزيد العدد خلى خاتى ليك فيها 13 سمكاية بس انا براى باكل 7 خلى ناس جافروز واباتى ..
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					



ده  كلامك دي القفة من هسي جاهزة :mo13:





عوووووووووووك ها 
الزول ده بسممنا القفه دي قديمممه 
الرحله دي عزابه ولا...............
انا غايتو في الحالتين جاي والشيرنق دبل 

عشان مادفعت في شيرنق الرحله الزغتو بي خروفها رغم اني ماجيتها 
*

----------


## مريخابيه مدني

*الواحده كان عندها نية تجي اشان تتعرف علي صفوة اولاين لكن
بعد شفت القفيفه بتاعت السمك الجايبه عجبكو غيرت راي هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*بالهناء ياشباب لاننا بعيدين . لكن يا عجبكو اكون طالبك سمك .
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*مافي شخشخه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*معاكم تب .. بس حددوا الزمان .. وإن شاء الله حضــــــــــــور ...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممكمك
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

يا مناوى بلاش زوغانات المرة دى جهز روحك ..
احلى حاجة حتكون فى الرحلة دى انو مافى (عصابات امفتفت والمرارة )



 
جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهز بس ورينا الزمان وطريقة الدفع ( مقدم ،،، ام ااجل ) ... 
لا زم ناس العصابات ديل يكونو متواجديييييين 
بدونهم القعده بتكون ما حلوة 
*

----------

